# Coding Credentials Trusted?



## Aleifer (Aug 15, 2011)

Coding is the only profession that I know of where the credentials are not trusted.  In every other profession, once a person passes their license or certification they are not retested by each individual potential employer, ie. CPA, MD, RN, LPN, MSW, Esq., etc.  Patients lives are in the hands of some of these professionals.
Credentials are a uniformly recognized demonstration of mastery of a particular field.  What is the point of CPC, CPC-H, CPC-P, CCS or CCS-P if everyone needs to be retested by each potential employer all the time.  Only people without credentials should be tested by potential employers.


----------



## rthames052006 (Aug 15, 2011)

Aleifer said:


> Coding is the only profession that I know of where the credentials are not trusted.  In every other profession, once a person passes their license or certification they are not retested by each individual potential employer, ie. CPA, MD, RN, LPN, MSW, Esq., etc.  Patients lives are in the hands of some of these professionals.
> Credentials are a uniformly recognized demonstration of mastery of a particular field.  What is the point of CPC, CPC-H, CPC-P, CCS or CCS-P if everyone needs to be retested by each potential employer all the time.  Only people without credentials should be tested by potential employers.



Well one reason for employers re-testing is they want to see "where" you are with let's say Cardiology coding.  There are lots of CPC etc... with the credential but you may not have the level of skill that is needed for a particular position.  They may want someone who has experience with Cardiology coding rather than someone they will have to "train".  Some employers want an experienced/seasoned person, not saying it's fair but it's just how it is.

It's almost like taste testing foods, beverages etc... Just because it's a Cola doesn't mean it tastes like Coke!  

I can't say for sure that other jobs do/don't make candidates take a test for sure.


----------



## Aleifer (Aug 15, 2011)

All the fields I listed earlier contain subspecialties and they still do not retest them every time they apply for a job.  An Oncology or Cardiology floor may look for an RN who has Oncology or Cardiology experience but they are not retesting them.  A CPA with non profit experience  may not be hired by the private sector but they are not retested.  Companies can decide if the experience listed on a resume and/or discussed at an interview fits what they are looking for.
This is not a cola credential.  AAPC and AHIMA are the Coke credentials of the industry.
Point to Ponder:
What do these credentials mean if coders have to be retested by every potential employer?  If these credentials meet the industry standard then retesting should not be necessary. 
As an Assistant Director of HIM, I will no longer test those who have these credentials.  
I hope those of you in similar roles will support and trust AAPC and/or AHIMA in setting CPC, CPC-H, CPC-P, CCS, CCS-P as the universally accepted industry standard without retesting.  This will provide validity to these credentials.


----------



## Mojo (Aug 15, 2011)

Aleifer said:


> Coding is the only profession that I know of where the credentials are not trusted.  In every other profession, once a person passes their license or certification they are not retested by each individual potential employer, ie. CPA, MD, RN, LPN, MSW, Esq., etc.  Patients lives are in the hands of some of these professionals.
> Credentials are a uniformly recognized demonstration of mastery of a particular field.  What is the point of CPC, CPC-H, CPC-P, CCS or CCS-P if everyone needs to be retested by each potential employer all the time.  Only people without credentials should be tested by potential employers.



As a travel nurse and an employee of major healthcare systems, I've taken the PBDS (Performance Based Development System) test as a condition of employment. The testing can produce a few gray hairs, but I think it is a good tool and helps to improve the orientation process.


----------



## vishua53@gmail.com (Aug 15, 2011)

I sorry to say but coders are not the only field that requires tests to be taken prior to being hired. I have been a RN for 11 years and I have to take medication drug test and specialty test for each job that I have worked. With a passing score of 80 to 85% on each test required.


----------



## rthames052006 (Aug 15, 2011)

Aleifer said:


> All the fields I listed earlier contain subspecialties and they still do not retest them every time they apply for a job.  An Oncology or Cardiology floor may look for an RN who has Oncology or Cardiology experience but they are not retesting them.  A CPA with non profit experience  may not be hired by the private sector but they are not retested.  Companies can decide if the experience listed on a resume and/or discussed at an interview fits what they are looking for.
> This is not a cola credential.  AAPC and AHIMA are the Coke credentials of the industry.
> Point to Ponder:
> What do these credentials mean if coders have to be retested by every potential employer?  If these credentials meet the industry standard then retesting should not be necessary.
> ...



One point I'd like to make is that I never said that AAPC or AHIMA were "cola" credentials....  what I meant by that was every coder has a different level of experience/skills thats what I meant.  Sorry if you thought I meant the credential itself.  I meant the "coder" not the credential.  I've known many of people who don't have their CPC etc.. but are excellent coders and I've also met people who have their credentials that are not.

If you are the Assitant Director and you choose not to test coders, my hats off to you.  I was just giving you some reasons as to why some companies do.  Of note my sister is also a RN who has had to take short tests/quizes for a job in the Atlanta area.

And I've seen atleast 2 people who posted who said they too had to take an exam so it's really not just the coding field.


----------



## Mojo (Aug 15, 2011)

vishua53@gmail.com said:


> I sorry to say but coders are not the only field that requires tests to be taken prior to being hired. I have been a RN for 11 years and I have to take medication drug test and specialty test for each job that I have worked. With a passing score of 80 to 85% on each test required.



Let us not forget the annual competency testing based on the nursing specialty, too.


----------



## ithomas14 (Aug 15, 2011)

As rthames noted, having your certification does not mean you are a good coder.  Employers would not waste time testing every candidate if they have not had problems in the past with certified coders.


----------

